# Frame notch size - What are you running?



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

I have searched and have not been able to come to a definitive conclusion...what size notch? 2.5"? 3"? 2.75"? 

The car in question is a MK4, but am curious to what all models have found to be sufficient for laying out...thanks :beer:


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

I ran a 3" hole on my JSW.


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

bump @ 50/50


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

going to cut a 3" on my mkiv as soon as my welder man is ready


----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

3in.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

used a 2.5" holesaw and a 2" pipe. More than enough, frame lays on the ground no problem. :thumbup: 

at first i planned on using a 3" holesaw but after looking at it and drawing the hole before cutting, 3" looked like overkill. i have some pictures of the hole if you'd like to see, just have to dig them up from my photobucket account.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

2.5" on the mk4, 3" on the mk1 :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

2.5" on the R, plenty of room.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

arethirdytwo said:


> 2.5" on the R, plenty of room.


 2.5" on my black car as well....i think it is the best size for centering the axle and not getting too deep into the subframe mount:beer: 


step by step:


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

What gauge tubing is that?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

the awesome said:


> What gauge tubing is that?


 not sure...fecking heavy! thicker than the frame rail....i got that pipe to do my car and my little sisters bagged A3....it is wicked overkill though.....


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I think we used a 2 1/4" hole saw on my car.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

3" on my mk6


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm interested in knowing what type of tubing should be used to box the frame after notching


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

TurboREX said:


> I'm interested in knowing what type of tubing should be used to box the frame after notching


same thickness (or thicker) than stock. Seamless if you can find it.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

phil123 said:


> Seamless if you can find it.


that a moot point, your going to cut it, seamless means nothing at that point, just cut the seam out


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

fouckhest said:


> that a moot point, your going to cut it, seamless means nothing at that point, just cut the seam out


Agreed that its a moot point, but "just cutting the seam out" isn't exactly accurate. It comes down to the manufacturing processes of the two tubes, one being extruded and the other being rolled to a pipe and welded.

Like you said, either will work and likely wont matter much in a 100 years, but there is a much larger difference than just cutting out the seam.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

phil123 said:


> Agreed that its a moot point, but "just cutting the seam out" isn't exactly accurate. It comes down to the manufacturing processes of the two tubes, one being extruded and the other being rolled to a pipe and welded.
> 
> Like you said, either will work and likely wont matter much in a 100 years, but there is a much larger difference than just cutting out the seam.


call it what you will, but if you get in a substantial enough accident in your little VW to crush the front end of the car back that far you will have far bigger concerns that whether you used seamless or welded tube....


----------

